# Getting diagnosed - Help!



## rhian0310 (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi, I'm new to this site.

I have suffered with IBS for a few years - always had digestive problems but got diagnosed around a year ago after three years of tests.

I see a Gastroenterologist and I did say that I am constantly achey and tired who did say that it wouldnt have anything to do with IBS but did mention that people who have IBS often have Fibromyalgia. She didnt really say much else and that was that.

The more I think about it and the more I read about it the more I wonder if this is what is wrong. The trouble is, I feel like I am constantly complaining about something and want the Doctor to take me seriously.

I'm 25 years old and all my friends go out and stay up really late but whenever I socialise I can't seem to stay awake much past 10:30pm! If I do stay up any later than this I feel awful the next day.

Does anyone have any thoughts?


----------

